
Econ 101 No Longer Explains the Job Market - mooreds
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-04-05/supply-and-demand-does-a-poor-job-of-explaining-depressed-wages
======
grasshopperpurp
This is something we already should have known, but I'm guessing that I'll
still see people on HN beating the supply-and-demand drum like this was never
posted.

~~~
FabHK
James Kwak's book _Economism_ explains this and other failures of naive Econ
101 thinking. But as you said, it can't be refuted often enough for the
libertarian crowd :-)

